# Betta fin types and color



## TFK Team (May 15, 2013)

*BETTA FIN TYPES*​Originally created by Christinaross (October 1, 2009)
Edited by the TFK team


*SHORT FINNED BETTAS**:*​ 

*Plakat*(PK)​Plakat is a name used for short finned bettas. They originally had round tails with 2 rays. Nowadays they come in all fin types except veil tail - round tail, delta, halfmoon, crown tail, comb tail, etc.


*Traditional round tail plakat* with 2 rays.​

























*Halfmoon**Plakat*(HMPK)​HMPK has a 180° caudal spread with 4 – 8 rays, forming a “D” shape

























*OverHalfmoon Plakat (OHMPK)*​This is characterized by the caudal spread that reaches more than 180°











*Rose Tail Plakat*​Excessive ray branching causes this type’s caudal to be “ruffled” 











*Double Tail Plakat (DTPK)*​Double Tail (DT) is named after the two caudal lobes (what ever shape). They also have long dorsals
*












*



*This is a cross between a DT and a CT*​










*Crowntail **Plakat*(CTPK)
The name “crown” is derived from the elongated rays, giving it a spikey appearance of a crown. Ideally the web reduction should be 50% of fin’s total length. CTPK can be in the form of HM (180° spread), Delta (less than 180°), or round tail.​



















*LONG FINNED BETTAS :*​ 

*Veil **Tail **(VT)*​This type of tail is long, with a long anal and dorsal fin also, and droops down from the caudal peduncle. When young the tail is rather oval but as it ages and the fins grows longer, it droops down.

















*Spade Tail*​This type has an equal spread on either side of the fin, similar to a Round Tail, but with tail finishing in a point rather than a rounded edge.











*Round Tail *​This is another traditional version of the long finned betta. The fin shape is round, rather than the straight edges of a Delta, but fuller and longer than that of a Plakat. 











*Delta *(DeT)
These are the beginners of the Halfmoons, very similar to HM's but have less than a 180 spread when flared

















*Super Delta *(SDeT) 
These are the next step to achieving HM - nearly HM but not quite (about 160° +), Deltas are far less than an HM.

















*Halfmoon *(HM)
It is characterized by having 4-8 rays and the full 180 degree spread when flared, forming a "D" shape with straight edging. Dorsal and anal fins are also dramatically larger than those on other fin types.

















*Over Halfmoon *(OHM)
This is the extreme end of the Halfmoon where the spread when flared is over 180 degrees.











*Rose Tail *
A Rosetail is an extreme Halfmoon with excessive branching of the rays where the rays over lap itself, giving the tail a flower effect.


























*Feather *(FT)
"Although it is an extension of the rosetail effect, the feather tail has much more than a ruffled appearance, the excessive branching occurs at the top and bottom of the rays which gives it the look of feathers, with a kind of zigzag effect edge" -ibbledibble











*Double Tail (DT)*
The main characteristic of DT is the 2 caudal lobes and the extra long dorsal. DT comes in all forms, from the traditional veil tail, halfmoon, to the crown tail. It is a genetic trait that can be crossed to any fin type to make a DT version of that type.

















*Double Tail Veil Tail **(DTVT)* 
This is a cross between a double tail and a veil tail. 

















*Double Tail Halfmoon (DTHM)*​*






*



*Crown *(CT)
Like the PK version, this long finned CT also have elongated fins. 

















*Halfsun *(HS) 
It has the spread of a Halfmoon with the slight crowning of a Crowntail. The halfsuns have the tips of the rays protruding beyond the web, but not enough to be a crowntail or combtail.











*Comb Tail*​Are by products of CT - Other type crosses. It is not the typical CT but it has slight web reduction on all fins.
















*DT Comb Tail*
A by product of CT – DT cross











*Elephant Ear / Dumbo Ear / Big Ear*​A relatively new strain that has extra large pectoral fins.


----------



## TFK Team (May 15, 2013)

*COLOUR AND PATTERN *

Naming betta colours could sometimes be triccky because they are grouped by their basic color or colour line rather than their physical appearance. This becomes more confusing when breeders give random commercial names to their colour lines.

Most bettas are not one colour (solid). Colour genes easily combine, giving them more than one colour (multi). Most often a betta exhibits 2 colours (multi bi-colour). Some patterned bi-colour have names, but random combos are usually named according to their basic colour (blue multi, red multi, etc). There are also those that carry 3-4 colours (multi) and are often named “Fancy” in general (most colour combo group have individual names).

*Solid colours/patterns:*
The entire fish except the head is one colour with no variations.








*Mask:*
This is when the whole fish, including the head is the same color and is often expressed as “full mask”








*Bi/multi colour patterns:*
















*Wild type colours*: are actually a combo that exhibits all the colour layers. The body is a mixture of black and iridescence while the fins are a mixture of red and iridescence.










*IRRIDESENCE colour layer*
Included in this colour layer are turquoise (and green), steel blue, and royal blue. They can be solid –one color but most have a certain amount of red on them. The blackish head color is not considered to be a color because all colours show this trait.

All irridesent colours combine in similar combination to other colours. Below are some examples;

*Turquoise*
This is a blueish green colour. 










*Green Betta*
This colour exist though it is now quit rare. The “green” version is commonly turquoise – not a true green colour.










*Steel Blue*
This is mostly a duller and lighter blue – or a grayish blue. But there are vibrant steel blue. And some actually reflect metallic shimmer of steel.










*Royal Blue*
This is a vibrant and deep navy blue color.










*BLACK LAYER (BLACK, CAMBODIAN, and BLOND)*
The black layer or the second layer consist of 2 main colours; black and Cambodian. It is also where the blond genes (eliminates black pigments) are found.


*Black Melano*
is said to be the true black. The black pigments cover the whole body. Unfortunately most melano females are infertile. To obtain a black melano, breeders often breed them to blue. Therefore most black melanos will show a blue sheen on their bodies










*Black Orchid*
This is a bi-colour of black and iridescence. They often show butterfly patterns on their fins.










*Black Lace*
Refers to the Black orchid color but has a dull or fading black on the edges of the fins.










*Black Copper*
As the name suggests, is a combination of copper and black, giving it a very dark/blackish shade of copper.

















*Super Black*
This is a result of making the betta as dark black as possible with no iridescence but with fertile females. Though some, more leaning to an orchid is labeled super black, there should be no iridescence on the betta..










*Cambodian*
Bettas of this colour shows a fleshy body with red fins. This colour or colour line is quite common since it is widely used as crosses to create other colours. Consequently there are so many variants to this line.










*Cambodian x iridescence* 


















*Grizzled*










*Pastel*
This is one of the outcomes of Cambodian x iridescence crosses. It is when the iridescence layer gives the betta a powdery look. From certain light angles, the iridescence looks shiny.










*Cellophane*
This is almost colourles – fleshy body and clear fins.










*White Opaque*
A milk white colour.










Originally created by Christinaross (October 1, 2009)
Edited by the TFK Team


----------



## TFK Team (May 15, 2013)

*RED LAYER *
The traditional red is a rather dark red (cherry red). This is caused by black pigments which is more obvious when the betta is in a stressed/docile state. But when it colours up, black pigments are not always visible.














*Cherry Red Multi*
While iridescent multi colors have more iridescence on the body, a multi red is more dark brownish with a layer of iridescence.









*Extended Red*
This is a bright, lighter red. Red pigments are distributed all over the betta. This bright red feature is also associated with the blond genes which eliminates black pigments, making it look lighter and brighter 









*
*
*Non Red Colors*
*This is a genetic trait which replaces red pigments with White (above), Yellow, and Orange.*

*
*
*Yellow*
*There are a few shades of yellow. From a dull fleshy yellow to a bright deep yellow. *








* 
*
*Yellow Pineapple*
*This type of yellow does not carry blond genes. Thus black pigments show on the edges of its scales.*








*Chocolate *
*This is similar to the yellow pineapple but Is usually a duller shade of yellow with lots of black pigments on the body. Thus the yellow looks more brown than yellow.*










*Orange*
*Like the yellow, orange also comes in various shades. From a dull fleshy orange to a vibrant deep orange.*









*Orange Dalmation*
*Instead of an even spread like the above colours, dalmation shows spots of deaper colour.*
















*Variegated Fins (Butterfly)*
*This is more of a pattern than a colour. It is when the fins show 2 bands of colour. This pattern can occur in all colours.** 
*









*Marble (Jumping genes)*
*Marble genes causes colour change. Not the chanages shown between stress and aggressive bettas. But it changes into a different colour or pattern. Most often the sequence starts with an original colour pattern (whether dark or light coloured) then it changes to a pale, fleshy colour and eventually changes dark again. The changes may occur 3 times but commonly it only changes twice. The final outcome of colour and pattern is unpredictaable. They may return to their original colour and pattern, but they might also change into a different fish.*

*Marble cannot be shown with one picture because it won’t show the changes. This can only be shown by pictures showing the sequence of ccolour change.*


*Piebald – monster - apache *
*Monster is a commercial name **commonly **used for piebald (fleshy/white faced) bettas. As Victoria Parnell puts it; *

“Monster: This terminology can be used to describe 
a.) body size (as in the case of half-giants or full giants). 
b.) finnage size, and 
*c.) a white face. *
When used to describe body or finnage, the description usually will read "Monster Giant" or "Monster Fin"; whereas *if the term is used independently it typically refers to a white face. A Monster betta is most often a piebald which is considered marble*.”
(Bettysplenden – About Bettas – What do they mean)









*Apache*
*The “Apache” strain was developed by Faith of Bettatalk**;*

“The ideal Apache male has a red/white BF pattern and a piebald face with bright red body and remain (to me) a DT. . . . . Apaches can be solid red, red BF without piebald, or even red with marbled fins (pretty!). I even got an orange apache once , as this line, way back then, did come from an experimental outcross of orange back into red marble. Apache DTs usually have exquisite, large, even lobes and are beautiful. They also have great personality. Females are exceptionally nice, with great DT lobes (very wide), and very clean color. On occasion some males may be cambodians and not very red in the body. They get redder as they mature.”

Faith does not talk about a certain, definite strain. She refers to the apache as her line thus it would be safer not to call a betta an apache, regardless of how similar it is to her specificationn. Therefore I will not post pictures as it may be missleading.


*Koi*
Is a unique mutation which makes the betta resemble the pattern of a koi carp. This pattern was caused by marble genes but now is available without the marble gene.









*Fancy*
*This trem is loosely used to name any multi coloured betta, including the Koi. Usually this is used for colour combos that do not fit the Koi category but shows fancy colour combo.*









*Mustard Gas*
*This is a bi-colour that **was **originally **bred by Jude Als which **had a dull **green **body with **variegated fins of green/blue, yellow, and black – giving it a gas like appearance.** But now it is **incorrectly **used for **any** bi-color that has a **iridescent (or iridescent back ground) **dark body with yellow**/orange** fins. The name is wrongly used to refer to the yellow fins.*















*Salamander* Was a name used by Marianne Lewis who created yellow bi-colours, similar to the Als’ Mustard Gas. Because Als objected to the use of his line name, Lewis then called it Salamander.

Today the salamander people refer to is usually an iridescent-red/yellow bi-colour with white butterfly pattern. 





















*Lavender*
Is very similar to a salamander. But as the name suggest it should leans more to a violet – purple colour. It is genetically a blend between Cambodian, extended red, and iridescent colours. Since actual purple mutations are very rare, this colour may either show more red or more blue.







































*Metallic*
*Is a group of colours that glitters. Most metallic colours will reflect different colour spectrums with different light angles.*


*Copper*
*The first metallic colour developed was the copper. It is a shiny grey with a tint of red, giving it that copper appearence. There are many shades of copper from a lighter silver to a dark blackish shade. They may either reflect green, purple, steel, or gold from different light angles.Though individual breeders may name them differently (specially for commercial purposes) all of them are classified as coppers. *
View attachment 147578


*Metallic Iridescence*
*When copper is crossed to an iridescent colour, amongst the colours it may produce are metallic iridescent colours (turquoise, geen, and steel blue). Unfortunately we couldn’t find pictures that clearly show these colours.*


*Platinum*
*This is the white version of metallics. While white opaque is only milky white, this may reflect goldish spectrum from certain angle*
View attachment 147586


*Gold*
View attachment 147594


*Dragond scale*
*This is the most recent development in betta colour/pattern. It isn’t really a colour, but more of the scaling that appears thicker than regular scales. These bettas are desinged to have white/silver bodies with different coloured fins which names the colour. But this doesn’t apply to iridescent colours - they have the same colour on body and fins. *

*Red Dragon*
*This is suppose to have white bodies with clean red fins. But cross breedings to iridescent colours give them white/silver rays on their fins. *
View attachment 147602




*Yellow dragon*
*A light coloured body with clean yellow fins.*
View attachment 147610



*Orange dragon*
*A light coloured body with orange fins*







*
Green Dragon*
*Greenish thick scaled body with greenis fins.*








*Steel blue Dragon*














*Blue dragon*









*Black Dragon Line*








*Fancy coloured dragons*


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Fabulous post!


----------



## WinterSoldier. (Aug 30, 2019)

Amazing post! Some of these types I've never seen!


----------

